# The Mimic Game



## CJBlazer (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been thinking about this game for a while now. Welcome to the Mimic game, where you can post a statement, but it must contain some word from the previous poster. For example

1. I like cows.
2. Cows are stupid
3. Pokemon is stupid
4. You are stupid
5. you are a Bulbasaur

and so on and so on.

I shall now start off.

I love Houndooms.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 19, 2012)

Lucas used PK Love!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 20, 2012)

Some people think George Lucas destroyed their childhood.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 20, 2012)

My brother will hear no bad about Transformers, cuz it's his childhood!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 20, 2012)

Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 20, 2012)

There's no way ANYBODY will play DragonBall Z Kinect!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 20, 2012)

Which way to go from here?


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 21, 2012)

Stuff is gonna go weird.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 21, 2012)

What is this thing you call 'strawberry'?


----------



## Dar (Apr 21, 2012)

This thing has sherbert on its head.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 21, 2012)

What has that got to do with anything?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 21, 2012)

What are you asking in the Mimic Game and not the Answer A Question With A Question thread for?

(Had to!)


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 22, 2012)

The Mimic Game is so awesome.


----------



## Dar (Apr 22, 2012)

The Mimic Game reminds be about that Greek myth about Echo.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 22, 2012)

Sanity is a myth


----------



## Dar (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone seen my sanity?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh my, that's some goshdarned bad luck, sonny!


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 22, 2012)

Bad Luck is so wrong.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 22, 2012)

That is sick and wrong and you should be ashamed


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 22, 2012)

I am never ashamed.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 22, 2012)

You should never light ducks on fire


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 22, 2012)

Fire is awesome, the way it burns everything.


----------



## Dar (Apr 22, 2012)

I burn everything.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 22, 2012)

Everything that's glowy green is related.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, that's not what I expected


----------



## Dar (Apr 22, 2012)

Expect the unexpected.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 22, 2012)

The unexpected is to be feared.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 22, 2012)

Is the casserole done yet?


----------



## Dar (Apr 22, 2012)

CORN CASSEROLE YAAAAAAY~.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm on the desert planet from TOS and I want to eat some G... ehh, corn.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 22, 2012)

A B C D E F G THE REST OF THOSE LETTER THINGIES I AM SMART


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 23, 2012)

Computers are SMART, too.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 23, 2012)

What are you doing with that sledgehammer‽‽‽


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sledgehammers are so much fun!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 23, 2012)

The center of the universe contains so much weirdness that it might make your brain explode with insanity.


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 23, 2012)

Insanity is just extreme sanity.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 23, 2012)

Too much sanity might lead to having no imagination.


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 23, 2012)

Imagination doesn't really differ much from reality.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 23, 2012)

I think you've had too much grape juice...


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 25, 2012)

So you think...


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 25, 2012)

You have disgraced this entire nation with your tomfoolery!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 27, 2012)

This must be the brightest green in the entire multiverse.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 27, 2012)

You aren't the brightest knife in the box.


----------



## savol456 (Apr 28, 2012)

This knife will never cut butter!


----------



## golden999 (Apr 28, 2012)

Butter and Bread are a good combo.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 29, 2012)

Cofagrigus should at least have Overcoat if they didn't want it to be the same combo as Golurk.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 29, 2012)

That is the least intelligent hamster I have ever seen.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 29, 2012)

I think there is an achievement for  setting a hamster on fire.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2012)

Which, as far as Achievements go, is generally forgotten!


----------



## sv_01 (May 1, 2012)

Lovecraft might be dead, but his imagination shall never be forgotten...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 1, 2012)

Is it jus my imagination, or is that bin giving me the evils?


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 3, 2012)

Hahaa, truly marvellous, I shall enter this contest of the minds, let the force of imagination flow!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 3, 2012)

Don't go with the flow.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 5, 2012)

Don't you DARE touch that 4th Wall!!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 5, 2012)

The 4th wall is weak.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 5, 2012)

Now that deserves to be on Fails Of The Weak!


----------



## Frostagin (May 23, 2012)

Now that deserves to be a Wholock fanfic!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 24, 2012)

When is that Pokémon Fusions Fanfic going to be updated?


----------



## DarkAura (May 27, 2012)

I have a Pokemon Mystery Dungeon fanfic. :D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2012)

It's alright for you, I've seen a Pokémon/My Little Pony crossover!


----------



## Frostagin (May 31, 2012)

I'm writing a Hetalia/Supernatural crossover.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2012)

And I'm still writing, well, all sorts at the moment actually! I really should get on with them...


----------

